# TiVo TSN E80



## davidblackledge

Interesting thing in Enter Webz logs. 
A few times in October (between 5th and 13th) I got hits/visits from a TiVo with a TSN that starts with E80...never seen that before, no idea what it is.

Even more interesting/annoying, it doesn't appear to send a DEVICE INFO event, or at least not with a details map, so I don't know anything about it except the TSN and the SW version: 20.3.9.1.RC3-CHS-2

(as a side note, I also get a visits from TSNs starting with A90 which I just figured out the other day is a "TiVo Preview"... apparently a Premiere equivalent of the TiVo mini as it has no recording ability. RCN still offers it as part of a home TiVo system today.)


----------



## wmcbrine

IIRC, the Preview also has a tuner (for live TV only), unlike the Mini.

No E80's in the Reversi log.  My best hit is a D18 ("brand = Pace").


----------



## davidblackledge

While we're on the subject, I'll plug my community-editable spreadsheets:

Model Info:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsOdOJNsln8YdGlnTXFwUHBtU1Y3eG9zQ01fdnhJWWc&usp=sharing

Remote Info:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsOdOJNsln8YdDE0V3IwM2llS2lFa0sweW9Cald6b3c&usp=sharing

In there I also have D18/Pace that I've seen as well as 1E2 (that Taiwan one you saw, apparently) and AE2 that I've also seen. I don't know anything about AE2, either... but I wasn't logging anything useful when that one showed up and it hasn't been back.

The spreadsheet also has the AF0 that you saw, wmcbrine, and anything else I could gather from various resources...some of which are just extrapolated from other information.

I'm especially interested in hme/streaming/etc. capabilities and what Remote they each come with.

I'll add the Tuner info on the Preview to the spreadsheet, thanks.


----------



## telemark

A lot of the odd ones are going to be international, right? If so you should be able to narrow down what's going on by running the IP used through a database:
http://www.geoiptool.com/


----------



## davidblackledge

telemark said:


> A lot of the odd ones are going to international right, so you should be able to narrow down what's going on by running the IP used through a database:
> http://www.geoiptool.com/


Good call. IP address for the E80 came up as Skövde, Sweden.

What did you mean by "international right?"


----------



## telemark

Fixed my prior sentence by adding punctuation marks.

So it's going to be comHem.
And then CHS stands for ComHemSweden.

Model: 
Samsung GX-CM700CF/COM

http://investordiscussionboard.com/boards/tivo/815-swedens-com-hem-launches-tivo-tivo

I want to take a closer look at one of their remotes. It looks like it has two power buttons. And I've seen discussion on how it has a "teletext" button.


----------

